# Hunting Rolled corn fields



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

I know this has been brought up in other forums but I need to no some facts. Just yesterday I got a report that a couple buddies were ticketed when they where set up in a rolled corn field by a game warden. Mallard PM'ed me and said locals wouldnt care but if you ran into a fed your screwed. I just wonder why they would care and how they consider this baiting. Farmers don't just roll their fields, its that they had a bad crop and had to roll it, not to bait game. I just wonder what other poeple think of this issue. Now that i know for sure it's illegal, I probably wouldnt hunt that field, dont feel like having a fine
Just my $.02,


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

if i get this correct, it is only considered baiting if the field was rolled without being harvested right?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I read an article in Dakota country (Feb issue)where Bill Mitzel was interviewing a federal warden about this topic.It was mentioned that the state wardens have taken no stance on the issue,but will be enforced by the USFWS.Maybe the state has changed there mind?


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

It's not up to the state wardens to change their stance. It's not in their jurisdiction. This is strictly a federal issue. It's a provision in the Lacey Act, which is the migratory bird bill, that you can't hunt a crop which has been manipulated. Basically, that means any field that HASN'T been harvested but has been disced, plowed, burned, rolled etc.
Hope this helps.


----------



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

Todd- I am talking about fields that havent been harvested or anything- just rolled over because they would get more money off insurance than if they harvested it- Which would you choose? :wink: This past fall, i have never seen so many rolled corn fields around jamestown because we got a couple real bad freezes. Lots of corn was rolled, even heard reports of alot of deer getting rolled when the tractor went by with the roller up by carrington, several small bucks and some does in one field

?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If it is legal to grow a field full of corn inside an impoundment and then flood it up to the ears for the sole purpose of shooting ducks......then there is no way you can tell me that hunting a rolled corn field is illegal because it is an uncommon agricultural practice. How in the hell is purposely flooding a corn field a "common agricultural practice?"

I think this law is a giant-steaming-pile of Bull Sh--! :******: It is even more hypocritical when it's applied to spring snows.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree 100% with you Jonser........
Why do they limit us on fields but they don't limit us on the amount we can harvest. Really doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Guys....this baited field was all politics. As one of the other posts said, "what is the difference when they flood the fields up to the ears down south"

Down south is the key there. Remember we have the good ole boys to our South with lots of political power. Those "good ole boy" hunting plantations are filled with more money than you can possibly imagine. I have buddies from South Carolina to Texas and they said the only way they get to hunt is to come back to ND. Only the rich hunt down south with just a few exceptions.

Just like Lake Sakakawea, ND just doesn't have the political power of the southern states.


----------

